# Snow bucket size?



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, been a member of this site for years but don't think I've ever ventured out to post; hopefully this is the right category to ask!

I'm new to commercial snow removal so I cheat a little bit ---- I subcontract my machines out to those who know what they're doing and they organize what type of tools they're looking for.

I purchased a skid steer this year that I'd like to push snow with, think I've decided to start off with simply a high volume bucket for simplicity/versatility sake. The skid steer would be used sometimes as a standalone machine, other times in co-operation with others. Typically in my work with my wheel loader (150hp, 2.5 yard bucket) all the skid steers had snow buckets, even when the pushers were available. I figure the most practical thing for me to do is have a snow bucket on my skid steer and a 16/18ft pusher in front of my loader bucket.

The skid steer would do everything from pushing to scraping to scooping out of the tight areas between cars, posts, dumpsters, and either putting it in a pile for the loader to load out, or in some cases it will be loading the trucks itself.

The skid steer is a 74Hp tracked unit, weighs 10,800lbs and has a ROC of 2,600lbs. The bucket I am planning to get is a 96", as seen in the link here:

http://hlaattachments.com/item.php?item=253&cat=Buckets&sub=Skidsteer&pltfrm=

My thoughts is the 108" will be nice a few times, but more often than not will get me into trouble with either unstable loading trucks, impossible to turn under load, and too bulky / awkward that it defeats the purpose of having the skid steer on site. Additionally more surface area meaning less scraping ability.

The 84" inch is what i have for a digging bucket, and while good for dirt I'm thinking would feel a bit like chasing my tail in snow, and falling windrows back in front of my tracks. Thus I concluded a 96" would be the best all-rounder for my machine.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
-Josh

Edmonton, Alberta (Canada)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Catch a sewer cover and you'll swear to buy a trip edge pusher soon. That would be a good bucket for relocating or digging out. Pushing....omg.


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2024198 said:


> Catch a sewer cover and you'll swear to buy a trip edge pusher soon. That would be a good bucket for relocating or digging out. Pushing....omg.


I don't dispute that in the least, but I don't think my budget extends far enough for that this year. I'd like to get a sectional pusher for the loader at some point soon. The skid steers bounce off the things they hit, the loader takes them with it....

The ideal snow management machinery.... is to have one of everything. By all means if you think I should go a different route as a first step, enlighten me, I felt the oversized bucket was the way to get started.

My main question is what size for my machine. The 96" seems huge, I'm worried it will be clumsy and in-practical. But a 90" is a bit of an odd-ball size, and I worry about breaking off a cutting edge and being stuck without one.... etc. That's simple enough to have a spare though, if that is indeed the right size?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JoshA;2024193 said:


> Hello everyone, been a member of this site for years but don't think I've ever ventured out to post; hopefully this is the right category to ask!
> 
> I'm new to commercial snow removal so I cheat a little bit ---- I subcontract my machines out to those who know what they're doing and they organize what type of tools they're looking for.
> 
> ...





JoshA;2024231 said:


> I don't dispute that in the least, but I don't think my budget extends far enough for that this year. I'd like to get a sectional pusher for the loader at some point soon. The skid steers bounce off the things they hit, the loader takes them with it....
> 
> The ideal snow management machinery.... is to have one of everything. By all means if you think I should go a different route as a first step, enlighten me, I felt the oversized bucket was the way to get started.
> 
> My main question is what size for my machine. The 96" seems huge, I'm worried it will be clumsy and in-practical. But a 90" is a bit of an odd-ball size, and I worry about breaking off a cutting edge and being stuck without one.... etc. That's simple enough to have a spare though, if that is indeed the right size?


As far as bucket size, I think your on the right track by going w/ the 90-96in.

Personally, I would be looking into a pusher/plow with some sort of trip function.....and making a "greedy board"/"spill guard" for my existing bucket. If a bucket ends up being that useful, buy a bigger one after you make some money.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

....................


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The bucket will never hold as much snow as a pusher. 
Even a rubber edge pusher will follow the contour of the ground, a bucket will only follow the high spots. As pat said, hit a pot hole and your eating the door glass.


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh I know, my bucket on the loader is a 2.5 yard, the pusher I, pushed in front of it was 21 yard. You don't need to convince me on there being better tools, but unless I find a deal I don't think I can justify buying two attachments for it this year. 

Seat belts save, haven't gotten a fateful of glass yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A 21 yard?.huh


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's possible....


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

I believe that's what the site says. Think it was an 18ft western plow rubber edge pusher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not likely


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

16 ft pile driver 
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/mobile/showroom/pile-driver


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2025654 said:


> Not likely


What's not likely? I didn't measure it, but have no trouble believing the pile I was pushing was equal to 10 times what I can fit in my bucket.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

phone died as posting, my responding comment to diesel was going to be

no, likely a good sticky wet snow will build ahead in to mountians


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JoshA;2024193 said:


> The skid steer is a 74Hp tracked unit, weighs 10,800lbs and has a ROC of 2,600lbs. The bucket I am planning to get is a 96", as seen in the link here:


What skid steer are you using? An 11,000lb skid steer with an operating capacity of 2,600lbs and 74hp just seems like an odd combination of spec's.

Also depending what style tracks it has, figure snow tracks into your budget.


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2025668 said:


> phone died as posting, my responding comment to diesel was going to be
> 
> no, likely a good sticky wet snow will build ahead in to mountians


That makes a lot more sense to me, thanks!


----------



## JoshA (Dec 12, 2008)

Mark13;2025706 said:


> What skid steer are you using? An 11,000lb skid steer with an operating capacity of 2,600lbs and 74hp just seems like an odd combination of spec's.
> 
> Also depending what style tracks it has, figure snow tracks into your budget.


It is a Volvo MCT125C, same as a JOB. It's the large frame, but they have one more model higher with a bit more capacity.

I can't figure out how to attach a picture so here's a link to a picture of it and the loader.

I don't have snow tracks but I have the wavy style turf tracks, any idea on how they will work out?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDUwWDgwMA==/z/kysAAOSw3ydV4Isw/$_27.JPG.


----------

